# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOV up grades

## bill452010

Has anyone else checked out cheaprvliving.com?These people choose to live in their BOVs everyday.They have worked out many of the sanitation,solar power,and storage problems.I have found many usefull ideas for my own BOV.I have an Explorer with a 12' box trailer I am still customizing.Sorry no pictures I prefer to keep it under wraps,just in case.

----------


## welderguy

Just in case of what exactly would you be keeping it under wraps for.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

"You're going to live in a van down by the river!"  Sorry couldn't resist the famous quote from the funny man himself...Chris Farley Saturday night Live.  Cool site by the way, always makes you realize how much you can do with so little.

----------


## bill452010

My family say the exact same thing every time I bring some cool new thing to add to the trailer.I laugh with them as well ,but I keep on adding.

----------


## bill452010

Welderguy,If you looked at the site I referenced I would go in stealth mode and want to stay that way.

----------


## Rick

Here are some tactical seat covers you can consider. They could probably be made pretty easily. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's the gear that was used. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> Welderguy,If you looked at the site I referenced I would go in stealth mode and want to stay that way.


Been to the site many times. Guess I didn't phrase the question right. Keeping it under wraps from what is what I was asking.  But anyways if you try the seat covers rick mentioned let me know how they turn out.

----------


## bill452010

Rick I love the modular system you have,but all of my camo is old school woodland or Realtree mossyoak,hunting camo,everyday wear in my neck of the woods.Nobody looks twice at you in this here.Digital camo is used by the National Guard and Reserves and I live within 30 miles of 4 different bases.I still wear my hair military reg.and wouldn't want to deal with the questions of why I have military looking gear in my civilian vehicle. Also the area that i live in, having all that exposed would be inviting theft.  Not to mention in an emergency all that gear being exposed would be asking to be attacked.  I use a commercially available seat cover that allows easy accese to gear as well as concealing my gear from prying eyes.

----------


## Rick

Not my stuff. Just pics I found on the web that I thought might offer some ideas. There are even a ton of civilian versions out there. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/d...cessor=content

I do understand the visibility issue. My back side windows on the trunk are OEM tinted darker than the rest so it makes it really difficult to see behind the seats from the outside. I have a shell on the back so you can't look in the back window unless you climb inside the bed. That's a plus in my book.

----------

